# Getting back into mountain biking



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm 54 and getting back into mountain biking after a few years away. Today I took my 2002 Kona Manomano (26"/100mm F/ 80mm R) out for a mild trail ride. I'm outta shape for biking but had a good time. I've been under a MTB rock with wheel sizes and new geometry. I thought 29ers were a fad when they came out, I guess I was wrong. My Kona is in good shape and I plan to ride it more and continue to research new stuff. It seems my 26" wheels get banged around a bit in the East Coast terrain. Would I see a big difference going to a bike with 29's? I would think suspension technology has improved vastly. I have never ridden a 27.5 or 29 yet.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Welcome back.
I'm also 54 and was a late adopter of the 29" wheel 'fad', I started on 26" wheels with V-brakes and 3 rings up front. My first 29er was one of those treks with gary fisher geometry and handled like a garbage truck with 3 flat tires, quickly sold it and stayed with 26ers until about 6 years ago. 
I'm now on my 4th 29er and wouldn't have it any other way, they roll over east coast rooty trails so much better, you'll love it, in fact, 29+ is the cat's meow (IMHO) but I know it's not everyone's cup of tea.
Good luck


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm 63 and went from a 26" full rigid to a 29'r 13 years ago and have never looked back. That was 22,000+ miles ago when I went 29'r.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Before you choose a wheel size take into consideration your height and the type of trails you will be riding. Tight single track with switchback corners you will want a 27.5 wheel. Wide open rocky trails or bike parks then 29 will be the best choice. If you want a lighter set of wheels and you don't want to drop $1200.00 on a set of 29 inch carbon wheels then 27.5 is a good way to go. I live in northwest Washington and after riding both 29 and 27.5 wheels I went with 27.5, they just seemed faster out of the corners and rolled over the roots just as easily as the 29's. I've also have heard from various riders that the taller riders prefer 29's, this could just be an opinion of riders over 6 ft. Age ain't got nothing to do with it. When I turned 65 I had a choice to make, either a Lazyboy recliner with 5.5 inches of cushion or a MTB with 5.5 inches of suspension, I went with the MTB.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm 200lbs, 5'11" with a 33.5" inseam. I live in Rockland County, NY and most of the trails are rocks, roots. I'm researching bikes that fit in the trail or "downcountry?" category with good performance on climbing. The Giant Trance 29 and Ibis Ripley are two bikes that seem to fit the characteristics that I'm looking for. It seems like allot of shops are out of stock and waiting on new bikes. I think my best option is to rent/demo a few bikes to get an idea what the current crop of mtb's feels like. I'm not looking for carbon rims at this point but would like to get a bike worth upgrading but with solid components to start with. My Kona is in good shape but I'm finding I can easily spend more than the bike is worth to bring up the suspension to this decade. I have converted it to a 1x9 recently which made a nice difference in shifting and not losing a chain.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I like tight and technical trails, so I have older XC geometry 29'er hardtails. They roll over rocks and roots nicely, but the steeper geometry and shorter wheel base makes them very maneuverable. I rode 26'ers from 1984-2014, but have been on 29 since then and I'm happy with them. I sold off my last full suspension bike in 2017. I am 54 and 5'10".


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

sgltrak said:


> I like tight and technical trails, so I have older XC geometry 29'er hardtails. They roll over rocks and roots nicely, but the steeper geometry and shorter wheel base makes them very maneuverable. I rode 26'ers from 1984-2014, but have been on 29 since then and I'm happy with them. I sold off my last full suspension bike in 2017. I am 54 and 5'10".


I had not thought a about hardtails but this does make me consider trying one as well. My memories of them was feeling all power was going to the rear wheel and not getting absorbed by the suspension. How does your rear wheel hold up to the trails? What bike are you riding?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Also mid-50's and very much appreciate my FS 29'r here on the East coast. Current FS is very much advanced from years ago and is easier on my back compared to my old HT's.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know of too many old folks still riding hardtails as a main stream ride. All that I know has transitioned to full squishy. Many still have HT's, but I ain't riding mine very much anymore.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

old_er said:


> I had not thought a about hardtails but this does make me consider trying one as well. My memories of them was feeling all power was going to the rear wheel and not getting absorbed by the suspension. How does your rear wheel hold up to the trails? What bike are you riding?


2008 Jamis Dragon 29 (steel)
2008 FELT Nine comp (aluminum)
2012 Niner AIR9 RDO (carbon)
2009 MOOTS Mooto-X (titanium) - soft tail that rides like a hardtail, but with an inch of undamped travel at the rear wheel.

I run them all with a pretty beefy and knobby 29x2.4 on the front and a lower profile XC 2.2 or 2.3 on the rear because that is all that will fit in the frame. The only rear wheel problems I've encountered were not related to the hardtail, but rather to breaking freehubs and pawls or cassette cogs.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Out of all the bikes I've seen on the trails maybe one out of 30 is a hardtail usually ridden by the guy who is 6'3" and drops everybody no matter what terrain or a budget bike with huge gel pad on the seat. I enjoy the full suspension on my back as well and haven't put much time on a hardtail since 2000. It's interesting to get different perspectives. Price is a big factor too.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

old_er said:


> Out of all the bikes I've seen on the trails maybe one out of 30 is a hardtail usually ridden by the guy who is 6'3" and drops everybody no matter what terrain or a budget bike with huge gel pad on the seat. I enjoy the full suspension on my back as well and haven't put much time on a hardtail since 2000. It's interesting to get different perspectives. Price is a big factor too.


All of mine were bought used for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

old_er said:


> Out of all the bikes I've seen on the trails maybe one out of 30 is a hardtail usually ridden by the guy who is 6'3" and drops everybody no matter what terrain or a budget bike with huge gel pad on the seat. I enjoy the full suspension on my back as well and haven't put much time on a hardtail since 2000. It's interesting to get different perspectives. Price is a big factor too.


All the folks I know who ride a hardtail are either newbies, roadies, on a tight budget, or XC racers.

Rear suspension improves traction, improves climbing, improves descending, and improves comfort. Why anyone would buy a hardtail if they can afford a full suspension is beyond me.

Gluttens for punishment perhaps ...

Wait, there is another reason to get a hardtail: Trial riding and pumptrack/DJ.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I too in my 50’s and started Mtn biking with 26” wheels almost 30 years ago. I had Gary Fisher aluminum frame hardtail with aluminum fork that a later upgraded to a RS Mag21. I never stopped Mtn biking and had a really nice 26” wheel Titus Ti hardtail that I converted to a commuter because it would actually fit a 700c road wheel set as long as I only stayed under 700x35c tires. Yes I bought a few full suspension Mtn bikes but always had 29er hardtail‘s. I actually always liked the way hardtail’s climb and feel more connected with the trails on the descents. Now I only ride hardtail’s and agree 29 wheels are the best. My Esker Hayduke has 2 wheel sets, the 27.5 plus size is a slower climber but those big tires are better on steep rocky and loose trail. I liked my Hayduke so much I just bought the Esker Japhy frame and will build another 29er single speed bike. As for old bikes with older Geo, they make great commuter bikes with a few part changes or still fun on easier trails. I gave my Sir9 to my daughter my sons have my older full suspension bikes. I’m fine with only hardtail’s and really like the newer slaked out hardtail’s


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I also rode 26" from the mid 80's untill 2014. Likewise, I never saw myself owning a 29'r as the geo & tech until around then wasn't oriented toward my riding. Now it seems all the "hot" bikes are 29'r and for good reason. 

If I still lived back in the NE or tri-state, I'd be looking more at the "aggressive" style bikes. I'd also want something with a very active suspension design, like Knolly or Specialized. Imo, the ripley is more of a XC bike that's more suited toward quick lap times and tamer terrain. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Cleared2land said:


> I don't know of too many old folks still riding hardtails as a main stream ride. All that I know has transitioned to full squishy. Many still have HT's, but I ain't riding mine very much anymore.


Me neither! And yet I acquired a new custom HT less than a year ago. What was I thinking?
=sParty


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm 51 and have been riding a 20 yo rockhopper. I wanted a new bike for bigger tires and improved geometry. I acknowledged that I was getting bounced around a bit at higher speeds. When I asked around on this site, the consensus was get a FS if you can afford it. The new FS bikes are so much more efficient to pedal and light than the old ones that the only real penalty in having a FS is upfront and ongoing cost. 

The up front cost differential between HT and FS seems to be $700-1000 in the price range that I'm looking at $1.3K vs 2K or 1.3K vs 2.3K. I've decided that I'm willing to pay that premium and the ongoing upkeep as here in CT we have lots of roots and rocks.

Also I demoed a 29 FS and really liked it, but in all fairness, I've never even tried a 27.5.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Right now I'm looking one bike to suit my riding so it will probably be a full suspension bike. There are allot of good bikes out there, I have to demo a few and see what they feel like.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

cvbrewer said:


> I'm 51 and have been riding a 20 yo rockhopper. I wanted a new bike for bigger tires and improved geometry. I acknowledged that I was getting bounced around a bit at higher speeds. When I asked around on this site, the consensus was get a FS if you can afford it. The new FS bikes are so much more efficient to pedal and light than the old ones that the only real penalty in having a FS is upfront and ongoing cost.
> 
> The up front cost differential between HT and FS seems to be $700-1000 in the price range that I'm looking at $1.3K vs 2K or 1.3K vs 2.3K. I've decided that I'm willing to pay that premium and the ongoing upkeep as here in CT we have lots of roots and rocks.
> 
> Also I demoed a 29 FS and really liked it, but in all fairness, I've never even tried a 27.5.


What did you demo? I've been watching review videos trying to find some local regular riders to see what they are riding and what works for them. I think a 29er with 130mm/120mm front/rear suspension would fit the bill for the majority of local riding.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

old_er said:


> There are allot of good bikes out there, I have to demo a few and see what they feel like.


I don't think that you will be doing much demoing. There's nothing to demo in todays climate.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I demoed a Trance 29


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Cleared2land said:


> I don't think that you will be doing much demoing. There's nothing to demo in todays climate.


There are a couple of shops near me them have rental demos. The problem seems to be the massive backorder on new bikes. I have seen some people looking to unload slightly used bikes after they realized how much work mountain biking is or they have a garage queen that costs $xxxx. Most of these go pretty quick.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

cvbrewer said:


> I demoed a Trance 29


The Trance 29 is on my short list of bikes to checkout. What shop in CT did you do the demo?


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Cycle Center Brookfield


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

cvbrewer said:


> Cycle Center Brookfield


Very cool. I have a friend who lives in the area. It is about an hour from me.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No bike demos, for sale or rentals anywhere near me. Bike shops are selling every bike they get their hands on.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Cleared2land said:


> No bike demos, for sale or rentals anywhere near me. Bike shops are selling every bike they get their hands on.


I'm guessing you are in more moderate climate. Riding is a bit quieter in the northeast right now. I was the only bike on the trails where I went Sunday, plenty of hikers and most were friendly.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm making more of a general consensus of bike shops across the country dealing with COVID related supply chain issues with everything on a bike.


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a cannondale habit. great bike for me. I am in rockland county too.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Me neither! And yet I acquired a new custom HT less than a year ago. What was I thinking?
> =sParty


I did the same last year, rode it a few times and found my self thinking: "what was I thinking?"

Built up a second full suspension bike as a second bike for friends and family, currently set up for snow and ice, second wheel set for dirt.

I did just buy a Inspired Hex 26" trials bike, full rigid cuz that's how it is for a trials bike, it's more for messing around and skill building.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> I did the same last year, rode it a few times and found my self thinking: "what was I thinking?"
> 
> Built up a second full suspension bike as a second bike for friends and family, currently set up for snow and ice, second wheel set for dirt.
> 
> I did just buy a Inspired Hex 26" trials bike, full rigid cuz that's how it is for a trials bike, it's more for messing around and skill building.


New toys are fun, aren't they. I'm considering a second FS sled as we speak -- long travel 29'r. If I decide to go this direction, I'll sell my less-than-a-year-old 29+ hardtail frame, crank (83mm BB) and wheels (superboost rear) and move the remainder of parts to my new LT29.
=sParty


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm 48 now and was away from mtb for about 15 years...when I came back I had no idea what a dropper was and so many wheel sizes to choose from! I ended up going full suspension 29" and am on second bike since my return. I'm 6' 1" so 27.5" seemed small to me and I like the rollover and speed of the bigger wheel. At 49, I can't imagine riding a hardtail here on the east coast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Dropper posts have to be one of the coolest inventions for mountain biking. I remember something called the hite-rite quite a few years ago that was essentially a spring attached to the post and clamp. Looked like a napkin holder from a diner. I had one but it seemed to fiddly and gave it away.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> New toys are fun, aren't they. I'm considering a second FS sled as we speak -- long travel 29'r. If I decide to go this direction, I'll sell my less-than-a-year-old 29+ hardtail frame, crank (83mm BB) and wheels (superboost rear) and move the remainder of parts to my new LT29.
> =sParty


Smash?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> Smash?


I've got a Smash now ('18 aluminum). I absolutely love it. I'm considering a Banshee Titan. Its sexy looks... its DW Link... it calls to me.
=sParty


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

gtsum2 said:


> I'm 48 now and was away from mtb for about 15 years...when I came back I had no idea what a dropper was and so many wheel sizes to choose from! I ended up going full suspension 29" and am on second bike since my return. I'm 6' 1" so 27.5" seemed small to me and I like the rollover and speed of the bigger wheel. At 49, I can't imagine riding a hardtail here on the east coast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had 27.5 XC HT that I loved, handling was great and climbing was awesome with the 2x up front but I sold it because I could feel the soreness in my back after long rides, even with 2.4's at both ends, so I sold it and wrote off hardtails. 
Then, one day I found a deal on a Trek Stache with 29+ (3.0) tires and it's been my most used mt bike for 2 years now...Such a great bike and no soreness after long rides...All this with great handling and climbing efficiency.
More cushion for the pushin, so to speak.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm 55 and started MTBing at about 47 on a 26" bike. I upgraded to a bike with 27.5" wheels in 2016, and just recently got a new bike (still 27.5). I've always had the impression that 29ers were not a great choice for smaller riders (I'm 5'6" and ride a size small), so I've never really given them much consideration. I have ridden a couple of 29ers now though, and think I would get used to one, if that's what I had. They do seem faster.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

2sharp7 said:


> I'm 55 and started MTBing at about 47 on a 26" bike. I upgraded to a bike with 27.5" wheels in 2016, and just recently got a new bike (still 27.5). I've always had the impression that 29ers were not a great choice for smaller riders (I'm 5'6" and ride a size small), so I've never really given them much consideration. I have ridden a couple of 29ers now though, and think I would get used to one, if that's what I had. They do seem faster.


You're correct.
My personal philosophy regarding wheel size for general trail riding: ride the largest diameter wheel that a competently built frame allows.
(Up to a point -- I'm not convinced that a wheel larger that 29" would ever be better for a variety of reasons, weight / gyroscopic effect in particular. But I've never ridden a wheel larger than 29" in diameter.)
Kids' bike wheel sizes include 12 inch, 14 inch, 16 inch, 18 inch, 20 inch, 24 inch, and even 26 inch. As the kid grows larger, s/he moves to a bigger bike which includes a larger wheel size.
This axiom continues into adulthood.
My GF is 5'3" tall and rides 27.5" wheels.
At 6'2" tall, I'm solidly in the 29" wheel camp.
I'm talking about for general trail riding. There are bikes that employ smaller wheels for specific uses like DJ, etc. for good reason.
=sParty


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I know of a significant number of short folks on 29'rs that have no issues.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> I know of a significant number of short folks on 29'rs that have no issues.


You're right, I think some are even made in XS size. I know of a local pro female who rides / races 29ers and is probably about 5 ft nothing.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> I know of a significant number of short folks on 29'rs that have no issues.


I'm 5'7" and run medium 29ers for most brands. 
I've never understood the issues with standover height, once you get going and you're on the saddle, no biggie, it's about bike fit at that point...Unless you're on a trail-capable penny-farthing, I guess.


----------



## CKMaui (Dec 27, 2020)

57 getting back into riding to the OP I am 5'11" have a 33 inseam and long arms I ended up buying a large epic evo I was also looking at the ripley but did not want to wait 6 months ? and reviews both are insane good and does seem all the new bikes are so good its what you like not one being better but better to you for what you do its great choices today  

my reasons for the 29 wheel when looking was roll over comfort and my buddy rides a 27.5 enduro and rode some 29s and wants a 29 but I am in AZ with certain terrain 
I think IMHO when you want/go 27.5 you KNOW you want them and you choose them otherwise I think 29 for comfort and roll over are the better option for most general riding the I am not sure what to do go 29 
but this is like choosing pizza toppings its all good and all just personal and one is not better than the other 


my bike is new to me and I did go out looking for something else a stumpy till I road the epic and thought WOW if it had a dropper and just a touch more travel and climbed and handled like this XC and WOW they made those the epic evo or the ripley and a few others in this 120 range ? again been out of it took a while to take in ALL the new changes  

I think knowing what you prioritize 1st and 2nd makes the choice easy cause again todays bikes offer so much and we have all those niches of riding covered 

I wanted to go fast on smoother flowy type stuff and do some miles and loops so I know I have some downhills in there but I am aiming for the flats and speed as my first then distance 2nd and climbing expending least energy so I can push more miles  the downhills are easy in the sense I just go slower and make them more about picking fun lines then as fast as I can and no desire to go up long hills just to bomb down ? if I am doing that I would think the lift and riding down would be the way to do that


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

CKMaui said:


> 57 getting back into riding to the OP I am 5'11" have a 33 inseam and long arms I ended up buying a large epic evo I was also looking at the ripley but did not want to wait 6 months ? and reviews both are insane good and does seem all the new bikes are so good its what you like not one being better but better to you for what you do its great choices today
> 
> my reasons for the 29 wheel when looking was roll over comfort and my buddy rides a 27.5 enduro and rode some 29s and wants a 29 but I am in AZ with certain terrain
> I think IMHO when you want/go 27.5 you KNOW you want them and you choose them otherwise I think 29 for comfort and roll over are the better option for most general riding the I am not sure what to do go 29
> ...


I'm noticing the lack of inventory as you are. There are quite a few shops around me and I found a Santa Cruz Tallboy (large) that fits what i'm looking for but not able to demo. I like your pizza topping analogy. I tend to be picky about my bike fit but have much more experience in the road bike world with that. I want to buy a new bike soon but I need to be patient and try out some. I got a dropper post for my Kona and did a test ride, a nice difference.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

A general question regarding current geometry of mountain bikes especially trail types like the Trance, Tallboy, Ripley, Fuel EX, etc. Is the current geometry going to be a huge difference in stability and efficiency compared to my 18 year old bike? I realize there are obvious differences with technology and angles and lengths are very different. I haven't seen the same change with road bikes except some models with taller head tubes as the industry finally realized not everyone wants a 3 inch drop to their bars, I know I can't fold up like that comfortably.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

old_er said:


> A general question regarding current geometry of mountain bikes especially trail types like the Trance, Tallboy, Ripley, Fuel EX, etc. Is the current geometry going to be a huge difference in stability and efficiency compared to my 18 year old bike?


In a word, yes.
Two wheeled off-road machines -- both motorized and non -- have improved dramatically during the past couple of decades. In mountain bikes specifically, the latest ten years have seen dramatic improvements in geometry, made possible in no small measure by the advent of the dropper seatpost.

But there is a caveat to these improvements -- increased weight.

Generally, today's mountain bike weighs more than bikes of old. Here are some reasons.
Because modern bikes can be ridden more aggressively, frames have necessarily become far stronger & stiffer, the trade off being weight increase.
Wheels have increased in both diameter & width. More material = more weight.
Tires have obviously done the same, plus they've generally become more durable.
Thru axles add rigidity with a minor weight penalty.
Larger brake rotors & cassettes to accommodate aggressive riding weigh more than smaller counterparts.
Dropper seatposts weigh more than static posts.
Suspension travel has increased & improved (dramatically!) plus coil springs have enjoyed wide acceptance.

There are plenty of weight discussions on these forums where people argue the benefits of lighter bikes vs performance gains of heavier components. My point here is not to justify increasing weight but rather to explain why today's far more capable & comfortable mountain bike generally weighs more than yesterday's bike of similar cost.
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> I like tight and technical trails, so I have older XC geometry 29'er hardtails. They roll over rocks and roots nicely, but the steeper geometry and shorter wheel base makes them very maneuverable. I rode 26'ers from 1984-2014, but have been on 29 since then and I'm happy with them. I sold off my last full suspension bike in 2017. I am 54 and 5'10".


This is almost exactly me, except I rode 26ers from _1994_-2014 (and beyond but not as a main bike). I'm 57 and 5'9". I've thought about getting a newer geo 29er but I'm afraid I'd miss the maneuverability of my older geo bikes (I still have my full suspension from 2014). I have a bike I've run as 27.5+ and 29 and I prefer the 29 (rigid). I sold my 26er hardtail the end of last summer as it had become my forth string bike.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

old_er said:


> A general question regarding current geometry of mountain bikes especially trail types like the Trance, Tallboy, Ripley, Fuel EX, etc. Is the current geometry going to be a huge difference in stability and efficiency compared to my 18 year old bike? I realize there are obvious differences with technology and angles and lengths are very different. I haven't seen the same change with road bikes except some models with taller head tubes as the industry finally realized not everyone wants a 3 inch drop to their bars, I know I can't fold up like that comfortably.


I'm a rider from the 90's early 2ks getting back into riding. The biggest change is in the trails and trail systems. In the 90's and early 2ks the sport was in it's infancy and dedicated purpose built bike trails wasn't a wide spread thing and we mostly rode on multi purpose trail really designed for hiking instead of cycling. We had tight turns on narrow singletrack where a short wheelbase and quick steering was a big asset. The trail design didn't allow you to really developed any speed on the trails. If you could ride a trail from beginning to end without having to get off and walk that was a great accomplishment.

Today the trails are purpose built single use with berms and pumps and jumps which allow you to carry a lot more speed than trails in the past. Completing a trail today isn't much of an accomplishment as the modern trail is more like a sanitized amusement ride with ample space for 850mm bars and giant banked berms on any tight turns. Today's goal is to set that low Strava time or to get a gold medal on a segment.

The geometry of today's bike stretch the wheelbase out quite a bit compared the the bikes of the early 2ks. ~1050-1080mm was the norm back in the day while today's modern trail geometry stretches the wheelbase out over 4-5 inches longer. Low bottom bracket and slack headtube angle with the long wheelbase feels like you are behind the front wheel instead of over top of it like early 2k geometry bikes. This allows you to carry a lot more speed down steeper descents with more confidence.

What's your mountain biking goal? If you want to shred the jumpline and tackle some tough technical downhill sections and try to beat you personal Strava segments absolutely go with the modern geometry bikes with big wagon wheels. Going fast is never safe but going fast on a modern bike is much safer.

Personally I'm not much of a speed demon or jumper. I keep the rubber on the ground most of the time I don't try to hit he gaps and when I ride in the woods it's at a leisurely pace compared to most. I can take my '95 63mm front suspension hard trail, '08 120/120 full sus, or '20 long wheelbase slack 29er hardtail on the same trail without issues I just get progressively faster depending on which bike I want to take. I enjoy riding on all 3 and will change depending on my mood as the same trail rides differently depending on the bike. Take a few months exploring your local trails getting to know them on your current bike. Try to identify where your current bike is lacking and what would make riding your local trails better. That will give you a better knowledge base on what to search for with your next bike.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Good points, DeoreDX.

Bikes have changed.
Trails have changed.
Different locales offer variety.
Different riders = different priorities.
=sParty


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

DeoreDX said:


> I'm a rider from the 90's early 2ks getting back into riding. The biggest change is in the trails and trail systems. In the 90's and early 2ks the sport was in it's infancy and dedicated purpose built bike trails wasn't a wide spread thing and we mostly rode on multi purpose trail really designed for hiking instead of cycling. We had tight turns on narrow singletrack where a short wheelbase and quick steering was a big asset. The trail design didn't allow you to really developed any speed on the trails. If you could ride a trail from beginning to end without having to get off and walk that was a great accomplishment.
> 
> Today the trails are purpose built single use with berms and pumps and jumps which allow you to carry a lot more speed than trails in the past. Completing a trail today isn't much of an accomplishment as the modern trail is more like a sanitized amusement ride with ample space for 850mm bars and giant banked berms on any tight turns. Today's goal is to set that low Strava time or to get a gold medal on a segment.
> 
> ...


Great information! My mountain biking goal is the get out and ride for personal enjoyment and possibly ride with others. I want to enjoy riding, build my skills, get faster, and build endurance but no desire to race or set Strava records. The trails around me in the NY/NJ area have increased in quantity and quality but we mainly have rocky, rooty trails and it seems more uphill than downhill. My current bike can ride the trails but the suspension gets overwhelmed easily and lack of tire selection and putting money into an 18 year old bike is not going to make it a current bike. My research of bikes has put my focus on 29er trail bikes. I would be looking at a one bike solution for now, I may change my goals as my skills return/improve.


----------



## mgarritson (Aug 16, 2019)

I, too, recently got back into riding after 10 years off (I'm 51). Got my first real mt. bike in 1989 and rode and raced until 2010, where I sold all my bikes due to burnout. I picked up a Devinci Marshall in June 2019 and what a difference. Now, I'm back up to three bikes - SantaCruz full suspension, Kona Big Honzo hardtail and Salsa Fargo gravel. At first I didn't really like the geometry, but grew to love the slack-ness, stability and even the extremely short stems. The three biggest improvements for me were the dropper post, the 1x drivetrain and modern suspension...so much more performance. For me 29'er is my favorite, but I've also got a 27.5 that is a lot of fun.

For a one bike rider, my advice would be a full suspension,140-150mm up front and 130-140mm shock, 29'er. The suspension these days is so good, that you can climb most anything without the bobbing. When I bought my first bike, I didn't get enough suspension and ended up growing out of it...shouldve known. So, I'd get more than you think you need today, within limits of course.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Excellent points DeoreDX. I started mtb'ing in the early 90's and never stopped! I miss those old deer track trails and love it when I find one these days! I've had about 8 bikes in that span and only 1 29er. It was a KHS Tuscon and rode like a tank! Not the best 29er but the handling was very poor. It was just a back-up bike so I rarely rode it and sold it after 6 months. Got a 27.5 Intense Tracer 5 years ago and love it! Handles well on tight single track but carries speed and absorbs bumps like a 29er. I think it's the best of both worlds. Don't think I'll ever go 29er cuz most of the trails I ride are tight and twisty and since I'm retired I like road trips to places with rocks as well as twisty single track! I'm 63 and 6'1". I did buy a fat bike, Trek Farley after retirement and our move to Idaho. It is fully rigid and a total blast on sand, snow and even regular single track so it makes a great backup when the Intense is unavailable.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

I had an interesting ride today. Went out to local trails I used to ride allot about 8 to 10 years ago. My lack of fitness showed as the trails really were making me and my 18 year old Kona feel old. I kept going and some skills started coming back. I actually got lost and a couple people had Trailforks on their phones helped me out. One of them was a guy on a Santa Cruz Hightower who was really helpful and we chatted about new mtb tech. I mentioned I hadn't ridden a 27.5 or 29er yet, he let me ride his bike for a bit. Holy cow! Now I understand better how the new geometry and suspension tech make a difference. His bike was much more efficient and didn't get kicked around like my old Kona. I didn't want to give it back. I was very appreciative of the gesture and now have a better idea what a new bike can do on the trails.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

DeoreDX said:


> I'm a rider from the 90's early 2ks getting back into riding. The biggest change is in the trails and trail systems. In the 90's and early 2ks the sport was in it's infancy and dedicated purpose built bike trails wasn't a wide spread thing and we mostly rode on multi purpose trail really designed for hiking instead of cycling. We had tight turns on narrow singletrack where a short wheelbase and quick steering was a big asset. The trail design didn't allow you to really developed any speed on the trails. If you could ride a trail from beginning to end without having to get off and walk that was a great accomplishment.
> 
> Today the trails are purpose built single use with berms and pumps and jumps which allow you to carry a lot more speed than trails in the past. Completing a trail today isn't much of an accomplishment as the modern trail is more like a sanitized amusement ride with ample space for 850mm bars and giant banked berms on any tight turns. Today's goal is to set that low Strava time or to get a gold medal on a segment.
> 
> ...


That's good, thoughtful feedback. I agree with most of it, but I think a modern geo bike has benefits for most riders. I don't hit big jumps or gaps, and I am not the fastest rider, but I sure enjoy riding my modern geo bike. It climbs like a goat and is very confidence-inspiring on the way back down. It lets me go (relatively) fast if I want, and is plenty manouverable on tight trails once you adapt to it. It is so much fun I don't think I would ever want to go back to riding a bike with old-school geometry.


----------



## CKMaui (Dec 27, 2020)

I know the feeling jumping on new tech is like WOW and part of what made me settle on the model I did was kinda thinking I needed more bike and did not realize how far they have come in the last ten years I mean I read it heard it from youtube etc... and forums but when you jump on and experience it is that moment you know more what you want made me rethink quite a bit


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

CKMaui said:


> I know the feeling jumping on new tech is like WOW and part of what made me settle on the model I did was kinda thinking I needed more bike and did not realize how far they have come in the last ten years I mean I read it heard it from youtube etc... and forums but when you jump on and experience it is that moment you know more what you want made me rethink quite a bit


The problem with youtube reviews is there are so many that are picking on details and reviewing higher end packages that it's really hard for the regular mtb guy to figure out what they need. I had the opportunity to check out a Santa Cruz Tallboy but watched a couple a reviews that described it's low speed handling as sluggish so I passed. I chatted with someone yesterday that had demoed the SC Tallboy, Giant Trance, and Kona Process 134. He said all were very good bikes and went with the Trance because it fit the budget and was very close to the Tallboy all around. I'm currently a weekend warrior on local trails and not going 25+ mph down some ravine in Utah.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

I was a 90's hardtail holdout, and proud of it....for a while  Until a friend of mine gave me a smokin' deal on a 2004 Trek Fuel 9.0. Wow! The trails we ride here in Northern Ontario really beg for full suspension but we obviously survived and thrived on hardtails. After going through 3 frames of the trek, which was not built for here, I went to a 2011 Trance 1 (26" obviously) I was in heaven although some of the rocky descents still gave me the 'hee bee gee bees' (sp?). 2018, I was ready to do some upgrades but 29" wheels were 'too much' for me. Got a great deal on a demo 2018 Trance 1 (27.5). I am still blown away about the differences, wheel size, geometry, suspension, bar width, climbing...etc. Some of the trails that I wouldn't attempt on my own are now just a fun challenge. Friends have the newest 29er but I'm still not convinced (well, I understand that I could be swayed, wiser... you know!) The Trance is enough bike, and more, I'm still amazed at some of the trouble it's got me out of!! Enjoy!


----------



## CKMaui (Dec 27, 2020)

old_er said:


> The problem with youtube reviews is there are so many that are picking on details and reviewing higher end packages that it's really hard for the regular mtb guy to figure out what they need. I had the opportunity to check out a Santa Cruz Tallboy but watched a couple a reviews that described it's low speed handling as sluggish so I passed. I chatted with someone yesterday that had demoed the SC Tallboy, Giant Trance, and Kona Process 134. He said all were very good bikes and went with the Trance because it fit the budget and was very close to the Tallboy all around. I'm currently a weekend warrior on local trails and not going 25+ mph down some ravine in Utah.


agree on the youtube

a few do the lower end or more mid level bikes but way to many are on top end frame characteristics as you say

though when comparing top end to top end can come through a bit with the testers but it's never going to replace a person swinging a leg over the bike they like and try themselves as you me and others find out that have been away a bit 

I think for most folks any bike in the same class these days they are all so good and close enough and the rider might not pick up on the subtle changes until they get better but any bike today will get them out on the trail with great confidence 

for newer folks I think its just picking the one you like for whatever reason you like with a bit of what do I want to do ? uphill flat or downhill focus then go for it get a bike enjoy  looks of frame or color or your friend has one etc. all are so good and capable you really can't go wrong or you don't want to wrench what is the best bike shop near you etc...

of course if its your second bike you might go OK I want these characteristics this time and then back to the high end youtube reviews you can get a idea of what bikes do
if you can compare say 4 testers all say yeah this thing climbs the best chances are that is the better climber or they mention whatever character you want then they help its great going down etc...

the how do you know what you want when starting is the tough part and sometimes the never ending did I get the correct bike for me ?

like college education cost money is what I always say  often you have to get something and just start then try it for a year along that way hope you get to try others bikes and understand what they do etc... as you get better and move on you will know more what you want that next time around

ironic today I notice a ton of YT folks had Ibis Ripley AF reviews today  nice to see hear a more reasonable if you call 3k reasonable  but sadly they do not seem to be in stock anywhere ? which seems to be all bikes these days


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

CKMaui said:


> agree on the youtube
> 
> a few do the lower end or more mid level bikes but way to many are on top end frame characteristics as you say
> 
> ...


I have a watched three Ibis Ripley AF reviews. Two of them ran the bike stock with Deore build. It is a very interesting bike. I wonder how it is under a 200lb rider. MTBYumYum swapped some $2000 wheels on it and kept calling it a $3000 bike. My issue is not what I can afford, it is what I want to spend and what my CFO (wife) is ok with. She's not restrictive as she bought me a guitar that costs a bit more than the Ripley AF. I would like to see a couple of east coast rocks and roots reviews on the Ripley AF.

You right that I have to pick something a go with it. My problem is I tend to over-research and over-think. I like wrenching on bikes as much as riding them so a good solid platform with good suspension components is what I want. My 18 year old Kona has lived with Deore/LX drivetrain with no issues except things I broke. If I need to upgrade parts I will, I don't want to have to do a fork or shock without good reason.


----------



## CKMaui (Dec 27, 2020)

yeah there is a gravel bike guy that does that with the wheels to !! its like NO review how it is ! 

I hear ya about afford or budget a certain amount maybe like you if I really get back into it then the next one I can budget more or sell this in a year before it loses to much and upgrade or get something else otherwise I do feel at this point I would not get any more out of a 10k as I do say 4k but I do know the 2k bike I would feel held back and not like the performance AND getting back into it I might decided to go up in travel or just bag it and stick to gravel ? 
kinda like moving to a new state once you land and get a feel for the areas you really are not sure what area you love 


and so funny I am sure we are not alone with the obsessive research so so so so so so much over research 


my biggest thing was to decide and pull the trigger on how much suspension to get into vs the weight and what I want to ride and then enjoy and see what where I go


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

I finally moved into current technology mtb today. Bought a 2020 Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon. What a blast to ride and rolls over everything so much easier. My Alaskan Malamute had fun running with me in the backyard.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Had first stress test with the cardiologist today. The heart is good but I am one of those old-er guys who get fatter in the winter. I'm a month away from 55. Man, I really want this snow to go so I can put some trail miles on my new bike!


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Embrace the snow! Get a fat bike! Great on the snow and the sand....or both!


----------

